# what do you hate the most about plowing?



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

My typical night is from 1am to 9am with 6 hours in my plow truck and 2 hours in my salt truck. I don't mind the work so much but the sleep sucks. We have had 28 nights already that I have spent plowing and at least that many days that I have tried to get some sleep to make up for the lost sleep at night. It is very hard to sleep during the day with kids, phone, sun, etc. Besides the cold this is the worst part about plowing.


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

The fuel (gas) costs... I only plow my own place! Oh yeah, there is another: freeze thaw cycles; where everything underneath turns to glare ice, and the 'snow' is wet heavy and icy... 

On the positive side I do like it when I'm done!


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

getting up after 2-3 hrs of sleep before the storm and knowing im not gonna see my bed for at least 20hrs.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

What I hate most is the little places I can't speak my plow into and have to shovel! You know, like the spot in front of a garage on a tight side loading garage where they have a short brick wall extending off the side of the house for NO REASON other than to be in my way! I should just let them shovel it!


----------



## dirtmandan2 (Nov 2, 2007)

I hate when it snows heavy at 5 am, you go clean up lots and by 9am getting phone calls about why the lots have snow on them...


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

dirtmandan2;708792 said:


> I hate when it snows heavy at 5 am, you go clean up lots and by 9am getting phone calls about why the lots have snow on them...


Don't you know all of your customers think they are your only customer?


----------



## Easy (Jan 21, 2007)

I hate driving on the not plowed roads with drivers driving in the middle of the road at 25mph. Make for a long drive.
Don


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

Getting up at 2, 2:30, 3, 3:30 and having to make the call on what to do. Typically this is the scenario when it starts to snow at that time or is going to quit at the worst timing. I guess bad timing storms would be a better answer.


----------



## KCB (Jan 22, 2006)

Anyone or anything that happens to be in my way at anytime for any reason. Plowing more than thrice a month. And a couple of the hillbilly plow guys around town.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

I vote for the idiots on the road.


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

I vote for the people who work for practically nothing making hard for the rest of us to be a legit business. LOWBALLERS SUCK!


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

getting out of the truck and idiots driving in the middle of the storm


----------



## Pitt4212 (Oct 18, 2008)

Never being able to book a family vacation because you never know when it is going to snow so therefore can never book a winter vacation (I own a construction company so going away from March to November is out of the question).


----------



## My bowtie (Jan 15, 2008)

people that leave there car in the middle of the driveway......


----------



## Sciticofarms (Nov 4, 2006)

*What I hate most...about plowing.*

What I hate the most is.............NO SNOW! All the rest of it I can handle.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

The little sleep I get when it snows and long wait between storms (gotta love NJ )


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I hate when it snows!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

the sun coming up in the mornin dont put on a happy face.


----------



## snowplowchick (Feb 22, 2008)

People who drive in and park where you have windrowed snow and are obviously cleaning.

I also cannot stand it when people try and race to get in front of me on the roads. And then they honk when they get squished into the snow bank in the slow lane that hasnt been cleaned up yet. 

There are other aggravating things too. But I wouldn't want to complain too much! LOL


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

[QUOTEGetting up at 2, 2:30, 3, 3:30 and having to make the call on what to do.][/QUOTE]

I'll second that one.

Also, there was a storm where it was during the day, we cleaned/up and finished everything by 1:30am. Then knowing you have to salt again at 4am, that sucks. There's not enough time to sleep, yet too much time to just wait. What do you do? A bunch of my other contractor friends call echother and go out to a Diner for breakfast, just so we can stay up.


----------



## 6feetdeep (Sep 8, 2006)

1.All of the above.
2.Break downs
3.people that wait until 6 pm, after a full day of snow, to call and request a one time plow b/c they are stuck in their driveway.
4.stomach bug (I had it two weeks ago, employee had it this week) 
More I'm sure, I'll think of more, I'm tired right now. Ice Wednesday, snow the last two days, and more coming tomorrow!!!!


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

I agree with all of those, definately getting up throughout the night to check the weather and not going on vacation.

I hate the weathermen and their inaccurate forecasts, then when they do get it right, they act as if they're the best. I generally watch abc, nbc, cbs, fox, and the weather channel and then pick the one I like the best because they are usually different.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

JDiepstra;708788 said:


> What I hate most is the little places I can't speak my plow into and have to shovel! You know, like the spot in front of a garage on a tight side loading garage where they have a short brick wall extending off the side of the house for NO REASON other than to be in my way! I should just let them shovel it!


Thats why I have a Jeep, it gets in there.


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

When im plowing a long straight away at my hotel and the cars pull in and decide to park right in front of my pile when there a 100 more spots to park. O and the idiots driving in the storm that stop in the middle of the road at a stop light and cant get going for at least 5 light changes. ( No I do not wait I go over the curb if needed.)


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

im a company plow driver/ sub sander that does about 80% condos and first and for most i hate 
1. lazy shovelers that "forget" walkways and in front of doors and then i have to go out and shovel or chip away at the 1 or 2 day ice that forms there:realmad: 

2. People that dont move there cars the day after the storm so i can plow/salt there parking spots after i honk the horn 20 times 

3. People that decide to move there cars in the MIDDLE of a storm when we got 2 trucks and a backhoe running in the small lot. COME ON PEOPLE ITS BEEN THE SAME FOR THE LAST 3 YEARS WE DO OUR CLEAN UP THE DAY AFTER THE STORM when everyone leaves for work.

4. and the last but not least (this is for my boss haha) telephone poles that jump out in front of u when u got 2 witnesses that'll make fun of u everyday so u dont forget lol


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

Customers that don't pay, customers that think I plow for free, breakdowns, long nights, broken equipment, and bad drivers.


----------



## willyswagon (Dec 19, 2008)

LOW BALLERS!!!!! :realmad: Where I'm at now I can get my Triple wide, 100' driveway done for .... Are ya ready $13 So guess why I sold all my gear when I moved back here. Every farmer in the country side wants a piece of the action. The Government is finally forcing them to register their tractors for road use to level up the playing feild. Registration requires insurance. I'll just keep doing my own driveway with the 53 year old truck cause it's still fun.

Low Ballers take the fun out of everything


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Eronningen;708837 said:


> Getting up at 2, 2:30, 3, 3:30 and having to make the call on what to do. Typically this is the scenario when it starts to snow at that time or is going to quit at the worst timing. I guess bad timing storms would be a better answer.


This is my vote. The actual work is easy compared to gauging time to do it and what decisions to make the call on.Not to mention not having any control over conditions. The stress is pretty high on the days when it is done snowing at 5:00 AM and people cannot understand why their not completely cleaned up at 7:00. And to you people who would say that means there isnt enough equipment if you cant do your routes in two hours are basically full of .......


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

AMEN, you got that wright....


----------



## Blazin (Mar 18, 2007)

Mouth breathers that don't know how to drive safely while its storming. They either drive to slow, or way to fast. If you have to be out during the storm that's fine, but don't cause and accident because you can't handle driving with the flow. Don't kill someone because your a complete a$$ and drive to fast for June road conditions! These are probably the same simpletons that think once the last flake of snow has fallen that there could not possibly be plow trucks still out backing in and out of driveways, cleaning up etc. So they drive 10 or 20 over the speed limit, and then lean on their horn when they see you near the edge of the road! 
Customers that park in two separate spots or right in front of where i pile snow when it storms!
Break downs! 
Those are the three worst I would have to say.


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

paperwork.......................


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Just the fact that I can no longer go on winter vacations.


----------



## green frog (Jan 2, 2007)

Breaking down on first or second property and knowing you will be snow blowing all day because AAA wont be out for 3 hrs.


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

more paper work , insurance , bonding and moaners


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

This thread gives the plow guys a opportunity to moan and complain instead of the customers.  Lots of other ones I didn't think about, the best one is no vacations to Florida.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

breakdowns tops my list this year, however in a very close second is PITA clients that expect A+ service for F pay rate. We can and do provide a+ service but guess what, its gonna cost you A+ dollars you cheap ass! 

can anyone tell I just got done returning a *****y client email? We signed up an accessway/plus the houses on it this fall because the 'old guy was too unreliable and wouldn't always show up on time'. Now they're complaining that we show up like it states in our service agreement. once every 4-6" of snow. Either fall in line like everyone else or get a new plow guy because we've got a waiting list and you'll be replaced easily!

GOD DAMN I NEED A BEER!


----------



## timmy1 (Apr 9, 2008)

That certain pain you get where your neck meets your shoulders. I think it's caused by looking in your side view mirrors straining to see the windrow your backing long-side in the dark while the snow is blowing.


----------



## M&A Property Maintenance (Sep 29, 2006)

When you come back to clean up and instead of people parking in the nice clean spots, they park in the ones you need to clean. 

Or when someone parks in front of you pile. I hate this


----------



## wooddan (Jan 10, 2009)

*plow*

When im almost finished cleaning 1 of my small lots in city and the neighbours pull in and finish brushing their cars off in the only spots that were down to bare pavement. The building i do were 1 guy that always complains wont move his car because he just sat down with a beer after dinner(i had not slept or had any real food in two days) 
makin 30 bucks in 1 push that takes 10 seconds... no wait i actually like that payup


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

chcav1218;709118 said:


> Customers that don't pay, customers that think I plow for free, breakdowns, long nights, broken equipment, and bad drivers.


Its called payback...& it can be a Btich!


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Sitting in a machine hours on end until "butt muck" sets in.. Oh, and no winter vacations.


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

I hate plowing during the day. I will plow all night long no problems. THe problems don't arise till about 7am, when all the idiots (fully rested now) come out on the road and just screw things up in their little cars. No concerns for the plow driver, and a beacon means nothing to them.


----------



## eshskis (Dec 1, 2008)

paponte;709492 said:


> I hate plowing during the day. I will plow all night long no problems. THe problems don't arise till about 7am, when all the idiots (fully rested now) come out on the road and just screw things up in their little cars. No concerns for the plow driver, and a beacon means nothing to them.


Right on man !!


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

I hate all the time I spend looking at forecasts and reading this!:realmad:

Now think Grouchy Smurf....

I hate no vacation

I hate kookoo sleep

I hate snrain storms..that's right new word..you'll get it if you live on Long Island..

I hate hating everything

I like money:waving:


----------



## Woodland (Sep 17, 2005)

wooddan;709329 said:


> When im almost finished cleaning 1 of my small lots in city and the neighbours pull in and finish brushing their cars off in the only spots that were down to bare pavement.


That one kills me! I have an apartment building I plow. I always plow early since I know some of the tenants work at the local hospital, so I come back a few hours later once everyone is up. Just a couple of college kids left by this time. So I'm out cleaning up the opened spaces and this girl come running out and starts her car so she can move it for me. I get everything cleanup up except the space shes in so I park the truck and was going to get out and help her finish cleaning the car of, but as soon as she sees me stop, she gets in the car still covered with snow and moves it to another part of the lot so I can finish plowing. Then she proceeds to finish clearing snow from the car into the new space......DOH! At least she had good intentions.


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

heres what i hate...

after i've spent countless hours in the seat, every plowing contractor known to man decides that its easier to just push the driveway into the road and let the big orange truck take care of it

they ought to make some people take classes on how to use a plow before its sold



oh that and.....people on this site who dont use spell check


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

People that call the day of the storm and say "don't plow because my kids are home from school for the holidays and they're going to shovel" 

This immediately gets put on my "cancel customer list" because I already, lost 4 storms to her kids shoveling....:realmad: 

I wonder if she'll call now that the kids are back to school...?? We'll see...I think the price will be going up if I decide to plow her out...it's a real PITA driveway too...


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh yeah and # 1 on the list is trying to figure out the weather forecast 'cause they're "mostly" wrong...


----------



## martyman (Nov 11, 2000)

I hate dealing with annoying customers...the wear and tear on my vehicle....waking up and checking the window to see how much snow is on the ground...bad drivers....lights that never change....hitting the edge of sidewalks...customers that think that I'm making money and take advantage of my kindness with never ending phone calls....and on and on.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

WingPlow;709648 said:


> heres what i hate...
> 
> after i've spent countless hours in the seat, every plowing contractor known to man decides that its easier to just push the driveway into the road and let the big orange truck take care of it
> 
> ...


I hear you on that one. although im not in "the big orange truck" i do plow municipaly and that drives me friggin crazy. we're all done checking our street and o hey some guy plowed like 10 drievways all out in the street and left.


----------



## Doc Holiday (Dec 26, 2008)

No winter vacation in Aruba......LOL 30+ years it would be nice to go or even Speedweeks in Fla.


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

the fact that your up before the kids get up and on the big ones your out until afetr they are in bed . and when it snow at drive time , It amazes me that a truck lite up like a xmas tree cant be seen in the middle of a parking lot or when a car follows you into a snow bank and wonders why you cant move anymore, and then they get mad at you cause they are the idiot. Or when a guy with a plow on his truck comes in and thinks he is helping and pushe a blade of snow to an area whare you dont want snow pushed.


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

One lot I have, many vehicles use as a short cut between two streets. So we are in there with multiple pieces of equipment,(mind you, this is a long straight lot) going fowards and backwards and these pricks are cutting through and have the balls to lay the horn on me?? They really don't like it when I'm backing across the lot and they are driving at me. Ticks me off so bad. Sometimes for fun I'll scoop the V and drive right at them, they'll stop and I'll push a pile right in front of them.  If I'm grumpy enough I'll keep cutting them off until they go out the way they came.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

dirtmandan2;708792 said:


> I hate when it snows heavy at 5 am, you go clean up lots and by 9am getting phone calls about why the lots have snow on them...


x2 Without question this is the most annoying part of being in business. I even send my customers a mass e-mail before I start letting them know that it's 5am and the snow has just begun. I still have 3 customers that call immediately once they reach their office :realmad:

Oh well, they can always find someone else if they're not happy.


----------



## Cassy (Aug 10, 2006)

running out of music on the ipod


----------



## TerrForms (Dec 9, 2005)

Plowing during the day. All the residential's know better then me how to plow! and where to push the snow!


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

people, thats what pisses me off. they pull out in front or you and speed up to a whopping 20 mph, while i was going 45. the ones that drive around in a storm without their lights on and get pissed when you pull out in front of them when you didnt see them until they almost hit you.


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

I love (sarcastically) the morons who don't know how to drive in the winter.

A little tiny dusting and they can't drive more than 25 miles per ******* hour!!!! C'mon now, IT HAPPENS EVERY YEAR, LEARN HOW TO FRIGGIN' DRIVE IN IT!

I also hate the people who absolutely refuse to turn their lights on in the midst of a storm. Can't see 'em for s%#^. (Or that might just bug me because I always drive with my lights on. ::shrugs:: I don't know)


----------



## 6feetdeep (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm not a municipal plower, but I'm sure it pizzes them off when the radio station guy keeps ranting and raving "Its nasty out there, the roads are terrible, I didn't see ONE plow truck out when I came in this morning. I hope they get up and get going before the school buses hit the roads". One local DJ really slams the DOT guys alot, I'm sure they really appreciate it.


----------



## 6feetdeep (Sep 8, 2006)

Krieger91;710080 said:


> I love (sarcastically) the morons who don't know how to drive in the winter.
> 
> A little tiny dusting and they can't drive more than 25 miles per ******* hour!!!! C'mon now, IT HAPPENS EVERY YEAR, LEARN HOW TO FRIGGIN' DRIVE IN IT!
> 
> I also hate the people who absolutely refuse to turn their lights on in the midst of a storm. Can't see 'em for s%#^. (Or that might just bug me because I always drive with my lights on. ::shrugs:: I don't know)


Yeah, and most of them drive WHITE cars!!
Or the people who walk/ jog on the side of the road b/c the sidewalks aren't shoveled, while it's snowing and blowing at 4 am!!


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

*The wind!!!!*:crying::crying::crying:


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

WingPlow;709648 said:


> Here's what I hate...
> 
> After I've spent countless hours in the seat, every plowing contractor known to man decides that it's easier to just push the driveway into the road and let the big orange truck take care of it.
> 
> ...


Not using spell check is not nearly as annoying as not using capital letters and proper punctuation! I fixed it up for you.

Also, by the time you get down most streets, us "plowing contractors" have finished plowing and are back in bed so how we are pushing driveways into the street AFTER you have gone by is beyond me!


----------



## schmol (Nov 30, 2008)

Hands down I hate people the most. I am happy as a clam from 9 pm all through the night till 5 am. The agravation of trying to get your job done with al these numb skulls around tries my patients the most. One more thing that drives me nuts is people who consistently park in front of or right beside my snow pile, sometimes even while i`m still plowing the lot. I got really fed up this past thursday and plowed on of them right in tight, not usually my stile but this moron was a repeat offender and he was not getting out of jail free this time:realmad:. My boss also puts me in a bad mood most days, nothing is ever done right or good enough for him, but he will turn around and plow one of my lots and put all the snow in all the wrong places and thats OK for him to do. The final thing I dislike is quitting plowing at 10 pm `` to go home to get some sleep`` and come back in at 2 am. Any sleep you do get is not refreshing and you generally feel crappier when you get up and you get out of your ``plow groove``.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Getting up at 4am knowing I'll be in the cold forever.


----------



## Mopard (Jan 15, 2006)

The biggest frustration I have is not having enough room to pile all the snow we get. And all the extra time, fuel & wear & tear it takes to do the same job once everything gets so full. Most people understand we all have to work together to get around in the winter but there's always 1 a$$ that doesn't play well with others ... and that a$$ can be the municipality ... it all comes with the job. 
Better to have too much snow than not enough


----------



## Craaaig (Dec 10, 2008)

that one last car that sits in the middle of the lot during clean up


----------



## Woodland (Sep 17, 2005)

I hate to sound like the futz of the group but, after reading through the rants and relating them to my plowing trips, I realized that most of that stuff doesn't really bother me much. Some days I take it a bit harder than others, but on a whole, I figure its part of the experience and if it bothered me that much, I wouldn't do this job...

But, if I had to pick one thing that bothers me the most and most consistently, it would have to be listening to the municipal plow guys over the scanner, ALWAYS complaining about this or that, and especially when they're knocking the "little" plow guys. I realize that there are hacks out there pushing snow around, but for the most part (in this area anyway) we are very respectful and dedicated "professional" plow drivers who have a job to do as much as the municipal drivers due. All I ask for is a little return courtesy.


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Waiting around for it to F_in snow here in NJ....and the billing!


----------



## Mopard (Jan 15, 2006)

Woodland;710250 said:


> I hate to sound like the futz of the group but, after reading through the rants and relating them to my plowing trips, I realized that most of that stuff doesn't really bother me much. Some days I take it a bit harder than others, but on a whole, I figure its part of the experience and if it bothered me that much, I wouldn't do this job...
> 
> But, if I had to pick one thing that bothers me the most and most consistently, it would have to be listening to the municipal plow guys over the scanner, ALWAYS complaining about this or that, and especially when they're knocking the "little" plow guys. I realize that there are hacks out there pushing snow around, but for the most part (in this area anyway) we are very respectful and dedicated "professional" plow drivers who have a job to do as much as the municipal drivers due. All I ask for is a little return courtesy.


haha, hey woodland, seems like you and I would get along well plowing and that's EXACTLY what I meant by "municipality". Good luck getting any mutual respect from them ... no matter how hard you try. :salute:


----------



## Blazin (Mar 18, 2007)

How about Johnny home owner that plows all his snow out into the road. Gives us all a bad rap. Pile it up against the town bank across the road, instead of pushing beyond. By the middle of winter the road is about 6 feet narrower! Then leave the windrows, cars run them over, pack it down and make two speed bumps there all winter. I have, and will probably do this again. Gather up a crap pile of snow and pound it into the end of their driveway. So when they wake up the next morning and try to get out to go to work they are screwed!


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

6feetdeep;710086 said:


> Yeah, and most of them drive WHITE cars!!
> Or the people who walk/ jog on the side of the road b/c the sidewalks aren't shoveled, while it's snowing and blowing at 4 am!!


I know, and if they're not white, they're that silver color that you can't see for crap in winter, either.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

John Mac;708745 said:


> My typical night is from 1am to 9am with 6 hours in my plow truck and 2 hours in my salt truck. I don't mind the work so much but the sleep sucks. We have had 28 nights already that I have spent plowing and at least that many days that I have tried to get some sleep to make up for the lost sleep at night. It is very hard to sleep during the day with kids, phone, sun, etc. Besides the cold this is the worst part about plowing.


guys (employees) not answering their phones. idk about you but every morning i run an 18-21 man crew and it sucks when two or three "didn't hear your call".


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Tripping the blade at the end of a long day freaks the **** out of me everytime :realmad:


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

John Mac;708745 said:


> My typical night is from 1am to 9am with 6 hours in my plow truck and 2 hours in my salt truck. I don't mind the work so much but the sleep sucks. We have had 28 nights already that I have spent plowing and at least that many days that I have tried to get some sleep to make up for the lost sleep at night. It is very hard to sleep during the day with kids, phone, sun, etc. Besides the cold this is the worst part about plowing.


8 hours and your complaining...that would be a cake walk compared to what we run!


----------



## zackman (Jan 11, 2009)

Having to wait for the money to come in.....


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

people who cant drive and how every week after the stomr the local paper has page after page od people *****in about the plow drivers.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

i hate.......EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## amilehighplowin (Jan 11, 2009)

It's not the hours....It's definetely not the work...

It's the WAITING for snow that kills me.

talk about anxiety.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

People that drive their dinky cars like Civics in a snow storm taking up two lanes
Cars parked directly across the street from a driveway leaving me no way to back drag.
Customers that think they are my only client and my world revolves around them.
Clients that feel they never need to pickup a shovel and let the 1/4 inch dustings build up.
Old people that ask for a seniors discount
Snow that comes completely unexpected or not forecasted
Customers that want me to wait 5 to 10 minutes while they brush off their car to move it
Clients that call me every 30 minutes asking what time I will be at their property. 
Helping an elderly person out for free and not even getting a thank you out of them.
Lowballers out there plowing for $20 making it hard on us guys with real business expenses.
Having people call me to ask about snow removal in a language other than English expecting me to speak their language.
Plowing with little or no sleep
Not being able to take a winter vacation with family to somewhere warm.
Having to plow on Christmas or New Years.
Major snow storms that cause 4 foot drifts at the entrances to be shoveled by hand.
Running out of places to put the snow.
Fuel prices being too high.
Truck breakdowns in middle of night when no shops or parts stores are open.
Slipping on ice and getting my butt wet giving me soggy crack for the rest of the night.

Other than that I just love it!!! lol


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

JDiepstra;710127 said:


> Not using spell check is not nearly as annoying as not using capital letters and proper punctuation! I fixed it up for you.
> 
> Also, by the time you get down most streets, us "plowing contractors" have finished plowing and are back in bed so how we are pushing driveways into the street AFTER you have gone by is beyond me!


Which nerve was that i struck ????? xysport


----------



## seventwenty (Jan 4, 2009)

RepoMan207;708867 said:


> I vote for the idiots on the road.


... that think they are doing you a favor by waiting to "stay out of our way"! :realmad:


----------



## 94halftonchevy (Mar 12, 2006)

people that can't drive in the snow, people that think their dads car is great in the snow and wind up getting stuck or in an accident, people that flag you down and want their driveway done for nothing or cheap because it'll only take you a couple of minutes( it only takes me a couple of minutes because i spent several thousands of dollars to make my job easier and more efficient), people that want to tell you how to do your job its a plow truck not a shovel i can't get your driveway down to blacktop after you've driven every vehicle you own on top of fresh snow, contractors that tell you their going to use you as a sub and then never call you when its about to snow so you haven't been looking for alternative job security, the list could go on.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

People who hate or are scared of driving in the snow top my list. Also, getting calls every 1/2 hour about when your going to be there or "did you forget me?"
I also get a kick out of people who think just because their lot or driveway is small, think it should be free or nearly free and don't see or even think of the other factors for pricing. 
Showing up to a customers house (that is a bit out of the way or on an odd end of the route) only to find they have already cleared their driveway or have decided to let it go. 
All the drivers who think amber lights are on our trucks for no good reasons and still tailgate or come insanely close to hitting my truck or me. 
Waiting for the snow at times is always hard too. (especially in SE PA!)


----------



## snow game (Sep 28, 2008)

I hate wasting time plowing around a car, only to have them come out and move the car after i worked around it. But the salt in the wound is when they pull the same car to an area that was already plowed and clean the snow off the roof.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Driving by JDDAVE'S sites on my way in to work and he's already got running water! ...Showoff.


----------



## 4u2nv (Jan 29, 2008)

.... waiting to get payup


----------



## Mebes (Feb 7, 2004)

Garbage Day


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

GAS STATION FUEL CAPS SUCK!!!:realmad:  :angry:thats my number 1 right now!!!!!!


----------



## jhook (Jan 24, 2004)

grandview;708964 said:


> I hate when it snows!


I was just starting to think this same thing when I read GV's post 

I have put in about 500 hours already this season so ya, the hours suck.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

weeman97;711452 said:


> GAS STATION FUEL CAPS SUCK!!!:realmad:  :angry:thats my number 1 right now!!!!!!


I have to ask, what is a gas station fuel cap? You mean gas stations in the states only allow you so much fuel?


----------



## eshskis (Dec 1, 2008)

drivewaydoctor;711478 said:


> I have to ask, what is a gas station fuel cap? You mean gas stations in the states only allow you so much fuel?


I think he might mean the round iron plates that stick up in the lot that hang some plow blades up.


----------



## Mopard (Jan 15, 2006)

drivewaydoctor;711478 said:


> I have to ask, what is a gas station fuel cap? You mean gas stations in the states only allow you so much fuel?


I'd assume he meant the caps for the fuel holding tanks ... always raised up so the surface water drains away from them ... instead of into them.

oops, your post wasn't there when I replied eshskis ... you beat me to it. Tried to delete my post but don't see how.


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

1.People that don't don't know what a contract is (that would be the agreement they have with ME to plow their snow).2. People that don't know what a 2" trigger is-even after they've read signed the contract.
3.Other people that have a plow and want to screw with my business.
4. ATV's w/ plows that think they can "run with the big boys"
5. PEOPLE WHO PLOW SNOW ACROSS THE STREET!!!


----------



## mrspiffy (Dec 11, 2008)

garbage windshield wipers..


----------



## Nolimit124 (Jan 10, 2009)

The worst is plowing for 20 hours and then having to clean your other truck off to drive home from your storage for your trucks. Then the worst is having to plow your driveway after you done with everyone elses


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

The endless repairs and breakdowns.


----------



## eshskis (Dec 1, 2008)

Mopard;711547 said:


> I'd assume he meant the caps for the fuel holding tanks ... always raised up so the surface water drains away from them ... instead of into them.
> 
> oops, your post wasn't there when I replied eshskis ... you beat me to it. Tried to delete my post but don't see how.


Oh hey no problem you answered the question better than I did anyway..........


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

speed bumps. I have a distaste for speed bumps. Also, people that get in the way in parking lots. Oh and traffic while I'm trying to driveways to parking lots.

and to whoever mentioned people that plow across streets.....bingo! that probably bothers me the most!!!!


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

lownrangr;712026 said:


> speed bumps. I have a distaste for speed bumps. Also, people that get in the way in parking lots. Oh and traffic while I'm trying to driveways to parking lots.
> 
> and to whoever mentioned people that plow across streets.....bingo! that probably bothers me the most!!!!


You really think that's worse than the morons who use their rear blade to drag snow out of a drive way and then allow it to disperse in the street as the drive away by raising the blade up a couple inches?


----------



## eshskis (Dec 1, 2008)

Losening the fillings in your teeth from hitting a slightly raised sewer plate cover (twice) in the middle of the parking lot dispite the fact you know it is their.


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

Parking lots that have light poles 5ft off of the islands. Tards driving plows/skid steer with no light on and that get behind you when pushing into the corner then sit there. People with small cars that try to go over a 3 ft windrow get stuck and look at me like it's my fault.


----------



## eshskis (Dec 1, 2008)

ahoron;712073 said:


> Parking lots that have light poles 5ft off of the islands. Tards driving plows/skid steer with no light on and that get behind you when pushing into the corner then sit there. People with small cars that try to go over a 3 ft windrow get stuck and look at me like it's my fault.


Tards driveing......... that says it all


----------



## 24/7 (Nov 3, 2008)

What is aggravating is after you have your mall or lot done and all the entrances, roadways cleaned and looking awesome is to have some jackaZZ push snow across the road from the lot he is plowing and push snow onto the boulevard and or sidewalk and or on the property that you are maintaining. And to Top it off leave a trail or snow and chunks across the city street. Some of these jerks are so clueless.


----------



## flakesmeangreen (Nov 19, 2001)

Figuring out when the snow will end, inaccurate forecasts and people who don't read their contracts! I spent time putting all those words on there for a reason! People who have no concept of what 3" of snow is and wonder why you aren't there for 1". Of course, the last two are either resolved by educating them or dropping them.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

People who have no concep of how deep the snow actually is. Never ask a normal person how much snow they have if u do subtract like 3 from it


----------



## WINTERGROUP (Dec 10, 2004)

Not being home for 2 days, i got a pellet stove so it could run a few days on one load. 

The worst part, i am starting to sleep better in my truck than my bed !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Being up 2 days tuna fishing is much different.................


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

lownrangr;712026 said:


> speed bumps. I have a distaste for speed bumps. Also, people that get in the way in parking lots. Oh and traffic while I'm trying to driveways to parking lots.
> 
> and to whoever mentioned people that plow across streets.....bingo! that probably bothers me the most!!!!


YES! The guy who plows for the people who live across the street does that! Bothers the crap out of me. The first time he put it right in the entrance to our drive...I used a snow blower and blew it back across the street onto their drive. Now the SOB's piling it on our lawn.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

Krieger91;712660 said:


> lownrangr;712026 said:
> 
> 
> > speed bumps. I have a distaste for speed bumps. Also, people that get in the way in parking lots. Oh and traffic while I'm trying to driveways to parking lots.
> ...


We HAD that going on in my route. so we stopped and kindly returned the snow
drives me friggin nuts. we finish up the whole route and are checking it and BOOM all the sudden we find lines of snow all across the streets and have to replow the whole thing


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

I would push it off our lawn and back onto their driveway, but my K20's down, my Blazer doesn't have a blade yet, and the snowblower's auger cable is stuck, so the auger won't engage.
We asked them not to do that, but the hack keeps doing it anyway.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

What I hate most is being assigned to the gas station route. I arrive any nobody is there. I drop the blade and start my first push from the building still no one. I start around the pumps and they all come out. And of course 15-20 pumps and they have to chose the one that is my next pass. Why???? Why not the ones that have been plowed?


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

YES! The guy who plows for the people who live across the street does that! Bothers the crap out of me. The first time he put it right in the entrance to our drive...I used a snow blower and blew it back across the street onto their drive. Now the SOB's piling it on our lawn. 



You might try calling pd as in most states this illegal if they won't do anything then place lath and ribbon strung along road to detur this.


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

JDiepstra;712033 said:


> You really think that's worse than the morons who use their rear blade to drag snow out of a drive way and then allow it to disperse in the street as the drive away by raising the blade up a couple inches?


haha, yeah you're right. There's a house by me that does that same thing with their atv and expect all the traffic to drive across the snow. Idiots. There have been a couple times my plow just so happened to drop while going past their house...

and yes, in the city i live in that's a no no


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

Landscape designers that put trees and shrubs in the most logical places to put snow and then have the owners complain that they feel they're spending too much money on Haulage.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Bajak;713529 said:


> Landscape designers that put trees and shrubs in the most logical places to put snow and then have the owners complain that they feel they're spending too much money on Haulage.


I was just thinking that as I was plowing this morning. Move that dang tree!


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

1.When its done snowing, then starts blowing badly. 2. People who plow snow across the street. 3. Sewer caps (no matter how many times you know they're there you still find them) 4. Weather forecasts given by FM Radio Djs, that make me have to pull out my phone get the internet up and try to figure out where they got that from. 5. When snow blows in the window when i'm trying to plow with it open.


----------



## snow patrol (Nov 30, 2001)

Waiting to be paid. Then having to prove to the client that we plowed 3, 4, 5 times during the course of a week, because, after waiting weeks to pay their bill, they conveniently "don't recall that many snow falls".


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Krieger91;712660 said:


> YES! The guy who plows for the people who live across the street does that! Bothers the crap out of me. The first time he put it right in the entrance to our drive...I used a snow blower and blew it back across the street onto their drive. Now the SOB's piling it on our lawn.


The guy who plows a building across from mine blocked my driveway while i was gone to pick up a load of salt. So i pushed it all across the front of his driveway and un-windrolled a nice deep swath down the side of his parking lot, right back into the lot he just plowed.


----------



## PlowGood (Dec 20, 2008)

lawnboy11;709625 said:


> I hate snrain storms..that's right new word..you'll get it if you live on Long Island..


Yep, just like Sat/Sun. Had slush in Commack, then solid ice in E Northport an hour later.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

The Guy in condo association; that calls every other snow complaining about scratches on his driveway. Really, we've tried plastic and rubber, they didn't last long enough.
PEOPLE WHO PLOW SNOW ACROSS THE STREET!!!


----------



## PlowGood (Dec 20, 2008)

WingPlow;709648 said:


> heres what i hate...
> 
> after i've spent countless hours in the seat, every plowing contractor known to man decides that its easier to just push the driveway into the road and let the big orange truck take care of it


I've been told that a plower can get a fine for doing that around here.


----------



## PlowGood (Dec 20, 2008)

eshskis;712039 said:


> Losening the fillings in your teeth from hitting a slightly raised sewer plate cover (twice) in the middle of the parking lot dispite the fact you know it is their.


Yep, BTDT..... after 20 hours straight the mind wanders and you forget where the hard hazards are located.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

PlowGood;713883 said:


> Yep, BTDT..... after 20 hours straight the mind wanders and you forget where the hard hazards are located.


Its not even that you get in ur grove and ur just going right along and ur like o man i must of missed it and them boom


----------



## jason t. (Mar 29, 2006)

When your plowing for 24+ hrs and that bright a$$ sun comes up, and you wish you could put on 3 pairs of sunglasses. That sucks. But most of all, hands down, stupid people bother me the most.


----------



## eshskis (Dec 1, 2008)

snow patrol;713817 said:


> Waiting to be paid. Then having to prove to the client that we plowed 3, 4, 5 times during the course of a week, because, after waiting weeks to pay their bill, they conveniently "don't recall that many snow falls".


isn't this outragious..........


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

jason t.;713998 said:


> When your plowing for 24+ hrs and that bright a$$ sun comes up, and you wish you could put on 3 pairs of sunglasses. That sucks. But most of all, hands down, stupid people bother me the most.


I laugh at guys that r squinting any halfass plow guy knowns to keep sunglasses in the truck


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

Snows that start at 6 am.

People who call when the trigger hasn't been met.

Idiots at liquor stores at all hours of the day. 

Blowing snow.

Working all day/night to repair equipment only to find out it still doesnt work.

I also hate when it snows too GV


----------



## snow game (Sep 28, 2008)

Guilty as charged! I don't always plow snow across the street but there are sites that you have no other choice. But I never plow in anyone and always clean up my wind rows.


----------



## jason t. (Mar 29, 2006)

KGRlandscapeing;714091 said:


> I laugh at guys that r squinting any halfass plow guy knowns to keep sunglasses in the truck


I always have my sunglasses, sometimes the sun seems so bright it doesn't matter if you have them on or not.


----------



## grasmancolumbus (Mar 4, 2008)

grandview;708964 said:


> i hate when it snows!


amen, !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gskara (Sep 3, 2008)

when you spend time cutting around cars and when you get done they come out and move them,
of course after they clean off all the snow in my clean lot


----------



## jhook (Jan 24, 2004)

Ya, big pet peeve of mine too. Especially when you know they were watching you plow. I'll even roll down my window and say hello to those people as I drive away and leave the pile of snow there where their car was 



gskara;722985 said:


> when you spend time cutting around cars and when you get done they come out and move them,
> of course after they clean off all the snow in my clean lot


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

Lot managers who are too lazy to make their "cart boys" pick the carts up at night and then ***** when you don't pick them up yourself for them.


----------



## 24/7 (Nov 3, 2008)

redman6565;723089 said:


> Lot managers who are too lazy to make their "cart boys" pick the carts up at night and then ***** when you don't pick them up yourself for them.


Well those store manage are well aware that buggies cost 200 to 300$ That should be a priority to makes sure that the lot if free of carts regardless of weather daily/nitely. My lots are keep free of buggies 99.9 % of time and I very rarely get out to move one, I will go around them but it so rare for me. If i get called to another mall and it scattered that tells me that the store manager has little concern.......... They will end up in a pile somewhere in that case alot of the time. Do you think the manager leaves the store's money lying in parking lot ? Then why leave a buggie there. ??


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

haha funny you say that. i had a manager christmas eve (we got hit with 15" of snow), say he didnt feel like sending anyone to grab carts (mind you it was 3 a.m.). I offered to help him if he sent 3 or 4 employees out, he said no, didn't want to and to just plow the carts into the snow bank. Now, i hate carts in my snow piles, absolutely hate it, however with the amount of snow that had fallen and the fact that there had to be atleast 30 carts left out, i plowed them in and said screw it. I knew i didnt have the time to fetch 30 carts through 15" of snow and still be finished by 6 am (mind you this is my 38 acre parking lot i have).


----------

